# Any riders in Hohenfels Germany area?



## Ronnie Parker (Jan 2, 2009)

Recently moved to Hohenfels Germany as an Army Contractor from Texas. Have been a Mountain Biker since 1994. 1994 Trek 930 while at college in Kentucky, 1997 Trek 970 military in Alaska, 2001 Giant Warp military Texas, 2008 Steppenwolf Taiga FS form local bike shop. Volunteered with local Outdoor Recreation to build new MTB trails and maintain old ones on Post. Great riding areas year round, yes even in the snow in Winter. There is no time like Mountain Biking Time.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm in Munich. That doesn't help you much though.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Too bad. Lots of Americans and UKers in Germany, but we're all so diffused across different parts of the country.


----------



## HawkDriver77 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm hanging out in Ansbach. Hoho isn't too far away.


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 7, 2004)

*You finally found some....*

You missed some descent rides with us this spring. There's a couple of us on the Falcon team that ride. A few serious, a few not so serious. All are welcome. If you're interested, you can give me a call at 466-2480. Ask for Rick. Or drop you line here and I'll check back later. I might be busy with this rotation, but there's still lots of time this season. Laters.


----------



## HawkDriver77 (Jan 19, 2009)

Sorry bro, going out of town for about 12 months if you know what i mean. Maybe next summer I'll catch up with you guys. Take care ride safe and have a blast.


----------



## marty_hd (Oct 26, 2005)

*Check out the RACC*

Ronnie,
Check out the Ramstein Area Cycling Club:
http://www.theracc.com/

Seems to be more than just Ramstein / K-town specific. Plus, since you might have some insight into local Hohenfels or MWR sponsored events, please feel free to post them there too.

Cheers,
Marty


----------



## franza (May 26, 2007)

some kilometers north of Hohenfels: Tirschenreuth. Great riding aereas are Steinwald, Fichtelgebirge and Mt. Dylen on the czech border.

http://lettenbrueder.com/
http://www.fichtlride.de/


----------

